# Test Photo



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a quick test, want to check I can post a picture properly before taking pics of my own.

So here is a rather exotic Omega I pulled off the Net.










Hope it works!

Ok,

I guess it works then!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes neal I can see that although something is nagging at me wishing I hadn't









I see you are using photobucket, seems to be very popular.


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes PG, I think it was first on the list based on the instructions you provided - worked a treat in no time at all!

Thanks again!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> yes neal I can see that although something is nagging at me wishing I hadn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with your sentiment Paul, although it reminds me of Nalu's lovely vintage Seamaster.

well done Neal, so lets see some of your own









Foz


----------

